# Delany Iron Works



## boatman747 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just bought a building kit from RDA (Railway Design Associates). I had seen some negative reviews on this kit and wanted to add my evaluation. I have built Campbell kits, FSM and other craftsman kits, but don't consider myself a "craftsman". I really liked the RDA kit, it was reasonably priced, went together fairly well and after detailing and weathering, is as good looking as any other building on the Pack River and Sandpoint layout. It did take some tinkering, but nothing out of the ordinary. It took me 3 nights at the work bench to get it done (about 5 hours total) and I will buy more kits from this company. I think that I didn't anticipate this kit being a super-detailed, FSM type kit, so I was not unhappy when it arrived. I can envision kit-bashing the parts with other kits and making some really fine, unique structures. Thanks, RDA for keeping the price low and offering such a wide variety of buildings.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I like their kits too. They do have a few flaws, but most are easy to fix. They are a good built right out of the box (or should I say bag) or a little work they can be detailed with a few extras to make them look really great. 
I built one and I have 3 more that I want to build soon.


----------

